# Good book on Dooyeweerd



## jwright82 (Jun 6, 2019)

What is a good book on Dooyeweerd? Either critical or sympathetic, or in the middle.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2019)

Kalsbeck's _Contours of a Christian Philosophy _is pretty basic. 

You can find a lot of free stuff here
http://www.reformationalpublishingproject.com/rpp/paideia_books.asp


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 6, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Kalsbeck's _Contours of a Christian Philosophy _is pretty basic.
> 
> You can find a lot of free stuff here
> http://www.reformationalpublishingproject.com/rpp/paideia_books.asp


Thanks. I was thinking about Robert Knudsen's stuff too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 6, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about Robert Knudsen's stuff too.



Knudsen's audio course is pretty good. I've worked through it a few times. You just have to wade through a lot.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 6, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Knudsen's audio course is pretty good. I've worked through it a few times. You just have to wade through a lot.


Thanks. Yeah I have too. It is great and he's a sympathetic critic as well.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 7, 2019)

J. Douma wrote a short critique, Another Look at Dooyeweerd.


----------

